

Police Raided Uber's Paris HQ - allending
http://gizmodo.com/police-have-raided-ubers-parisian-hq-1692102556

======
mc_hammer
Taxi police just what we need

Whats next ThoughtCrime? Err operator delete that.

I was never here!

